

Hacking Hacker News - alinemyd
http://fr.slideshare.net/Startup42/hacking-hacker-news-a-white-paper-by-start-up42

======
gklitt
What a bizarre document to see on the front page of HN. I clicked the title
expecting an interesting story about actual hacking. Instead I got a poorly
written, dully presented whitepaper explaining HN. Perhaps useful to an
enterprise CEO trying to learn what HN is, but I can't imagine regular users
here getting much use out of this.

~~~
minimaxir
When I first click the link, I expected "How I 'Hacked' The Hacker News
Community To Get Massive Traffic To My Random Blog Post." In that case, it was
underwhelming. (there _are_ ways to maximize the probability of exposure,
though)

